# Verzweiflung - falscher Web / Domain - index.html



## lusim (10. Apr. 2012)

nabend zusammen,

wie hier mittlerweile wahrscheinlich mitbekommen habt,
steige ich gerade in die IPConfig 3 Welt ab und verbiege mich sowie das System^^

Nun verzweifele ich aber endgültig.

Einige Webs funktionieren andere nicht und ein Muster sehe ich nicht...
Ich lege eine Webseite mit Domain an
Rufe die Domain auf und diese wird richtig zu ISPConfig "Welcome!" geleitet.
DNS Einträge stimmen.
Nun lege ich ein FTP User entsprechend an und lade Datein hoch.
Rufe die Domain auf und sehe da, immer noch "Welcome!"
Überprüfe noch mal, cache leeren, per putty schauen, apache neu starten,
anderer Brwoser... Immer noch Welcome! obwohl diese Datei in diesem Web nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Bei einigen Web löste sich das Problem nach meheren Minuten (halbe Stunde) von alleine, bei anderen besteht dieses jetzt schon seit meheren Stunden und Tagen.

Die vHost sind auch aktiv!

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich verzweifle

Danke euch!

OT: wie müsste der Link zu awstats sein? Den finde ich auch nicht, sehe auch keine vHost oder ähnliches!


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2012)

1) index.html Dateien löschen, wenn Du daten hochlädst.
2) In allen Webseiten * oder in allen Webseien die Ip auswählen, ber nie mischen.
3) Auto subdomain auf www stellen.



> OT: wie müsste der Link zu awstats sein? Den finde ich auch nicht, sehe auch keine vHost oder ähnliches!


Der Link zu den Statisiken ist immer /stats. Die Statistiken werden jede Nacht erstellt, es kann also durchaus 24 Stunden dauern, bis Du darauf zugreifen kannst.


----------



## lusim (10. Apr. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> 2) In allen Webseiten * oder in allen Webseien die Ip auswählen, ber nie mischen.


Das wäre der einzige Fehler der sein könnte, aber auch das habe ich gerade überprüft, bei allen Domains steht die IP und nicht *
Kann mir einer erklären warum es dieses Phänomen gibt?

Wodran könnte es noch liegen?
Welche Datei ist Standard mäßig für diese Meldung zuständig, dann könne ich da ja mehr Informationen reinschreiben.

Gibt es da keinen Unterschied ob auf eine vorhandene (gültige) Domain zugegriffen wird oder einfach nur eine Apache Anfrage einer beliebigen Domain die auf den Server zeigt ist?
Also ob die Domain in ISPConfig hinterlegt ist oder nicht?

Danke euch!

edit: Habe gerade festgestellt, das es sich zumindest bei einer der betreffenden Webs um Domains handelt die schon einmal auf dem Server lagen aber gelöscht wurden.


----------



## nowayback (10. Apr. 2012)

> edit: Habe gerade festgestellt, das es sich zumindest bei einer der betreffenden Webs um Domains handelt die schon einmal auf dem Server lagen aber gelöscht wurden.


laut anderen Beiträgen hier im Forum kann es passieren, dass alte vhost Dateien nicht gelöscht wurden. Bitte lösche daher bestehende Webs mit diesem Problem, schaue danach (Wartezeit für ISPC nicht vergessen ca. 1 Minute) in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ ob du dort noch Einträge findest, falls ja: rm 

Dann neu anlegen und nochmal testen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2012)

Es kann auch sein dass die Domain einfach nicht bzw. noch nicht in der apache config existiert. Was gerne mal übersehen wird ist das A.de | Die wohl einfachste und kürzeste Domain Deutschlands und a.de für apache unterschiedliche Domains sind, wenn Du also eine Webseite a.de anlegts und vergißt auto subdomain auf www zu stellen, dann ist diese Webseite auch nur unter a.de erreichbar aber nicht unter A.de | Die wohl einfachste und kürzeste Domain Deutschlands



> Kann mir einer erklären warum es dieses Phänomen gibt? Wodran könnte es noch liegen?


Apache funktioniert in etwa so:

es kommt eine Anfrage für domain a.de rein, apache schaut dann in seine Konfiguration ob er einen vhost für Domain a.de findet (genau a.de nicht a.a.de oder A.de | Die wohl einfachste und kürzeste Domain Deutschlands) oder aber einen vhost bei dem a.de als alias drin steht. Wenn er das findet, dann vergleicht er noch ob die IP auch stimmt. Wenn keine Übereinstimmende Konfiguration gefunden wird, dann sucht apache nach einem anderen web das er anzeigen kann und zwar nach folgenden Kriterien:

- Vhost mit gleicher IP
- Vhost mit *

d.h. dass eine Ip immer "stärker" ist als * und darum sollte man das nicht mischen.



> laut anderen Beiträgen hier im Forum kann es passieren, dass alte vhost Dateien nicht gelöscht wurden.


Hatte ich persönlich noch auf keinem meiner Server bzw. der Kunden Server die unsere Firma betreut und konnte bislang auch nicht reproduziert werden. Hatte möglicherweise was mit manuellen Eingriffen in die Config zu tun.


----------



## AVI (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo Till,

ist es mit ISPconfig direkt oder über manuelle Anpassungen der Konfig (Apache) so einzustellen, dass beim Aufruf einer Subdomain, die nicht existiert auf deine Default-Seite umgeleitet wird.

Der DNS löst natürlich richtig auf (*.domain.de)

Beispiel wäre zum Beispiel, wie bei Parallels Confixx.
Da wird bei solch einem Aufruf (z.B. GibtEsNicht.srv20.server-centrum.de) auf die Confixx Seite umgeleitet.

Aktuell ist es so, dass der erste Vhost aus der Config vom Apache aufgerufen wird, was extremst schlecht ist, wenn bei Kunde A eine falsche Subdomain aufgerufen wird, landet man auf der Seite von Kunde B, was keinen professionellen Eindruck macht.

Grüße Andy


----------



## lusim (6. Mai 2012)

Gibt es diese Funktion schon bzw wie kann ich es manuell eingeben?


----------



## Burge (6. Mai 2012)

leg eine vhost "aa" dann ist der immer der erste der aufgerufen wird.


----------



## lusim (6. Mai 2012)

Ja leider nicht, bei mir wird nur der von ispconfig als erste angelegte vHost aufgerufen nicht der vom Alphabet :-(


----------



## Till (7. Mai 2012)

Apache ruft die vhosts immer alphabetisch ab. Der Grund für Deine Probleme kann nur in dem liegen was ich Dir in #5 genannt habe oder aber dass die Domain nicht im vhost existiert bzw. Du statt eines DNS Records irgendeine Umleitung verwendest.

1) Stell sicher dass Du die aktuellste ISPConfig Version installiert hast, das ist 3.0.4.4
2) Stell sicher dass alle Webseiten die IP und nicht * verwenden. Es muss die interne IP sein falls der server hinter einem router steht.
3) Dann stellst Du alle Webseite auf auto-subdomain "www".
4) Überprüfe doe DNS Records der Domain, es muss einen A- Record für die Domain selbst geben und einen für die www subdomain und beide müssen auf die IP Deines Servers verweisen. Alternativ kann die www subdomain auch ein cname record sein welcher auf die Domain verweist.


----------



## AVI (7. Mai 2012)

Allo Till,

die Einstellungen sind alle korrekt. Wenn man ein neue Domain/Web, das alaphabetisch vor allen anderen liegt, per ISPConfig anlegt, wird diese aufgerufen.

Da im DNS Server (ist nicht lokal installiert und kein direkt Zugriff vorhanden) ein eintrag *.domain.de -> 123.10.12.1 existiert, werden automatisch alle Subdomains auf die die IP aufgelöst, egal ob sie im ISPConfig/Apache existieren oder nicht.
Nach noch weiterem Nachdenken wäre hier wohl eine Fehlermeldung die beste Lösung.
Wenn eine weitere neue evt. Kunden Domain angelegt wird, die alphabetisch vor der Hilfsdomain liegt, dann wird wieder eine Kundenseite angezeigt, was ja absolut ungut ist.

Kann man dem Apache nicht beibringen, dass er nicht einen ähnlichen vHost verwenden soll, wenn er keinen passenden gefunden hat?
Aktuell konnte bei meinen Suchen in den Howtos nichts finden.

Grüße und besten Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Burge (7. Mai 2012)

Was soll denn vor der Domain a.de gekommen?


----------



## AVI (7. Mai 2012)

z.B: a.ch

Es ist keine saubere Lösung eine pseudo Domain anzulegen.


----------



## Till (8. Mai 2012)

> Kann man dem Apache nicht beibringen, dass er nicht einen ähnlichen vHost verwenden soll, wenn er keinen passenden gefunden hat?


Nein. Aber dafür legt man enen default vhost an der im Alphabetischen Sortierung im Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ vor allen anderen Domains kommt.



> Es ist keine saubere Lösung eine pseudo Domain anzulegen.


Das ist aber die Lösung die von den apache Entwicklern vorgesehen ist und so auch von allen Linux Distributionen mit den jeweiligen default vhosts umgesetzt wird.


----------



## edv-doc (30. Aug. 2012)

Hallo lusim,

wenn es ein Trost ist: ICH kämpfe genau mit diesem Problem und weiß genau, wovon du redest. Ansonsten finde ich ISPConfig richtig klasse. Benutzt du Debian? Manchmal hilft es auch, bind manuell zu restarten. Du leidest nicht unter Wahnvorstellungen. Es ist genaus so, wie du es beschrieben hast. Ich werde mich jetzt näher mit dem Problem beschäftigen - es nervt - und vielleicht eine Lösung finden.


----------



## Till (30. Aug. 2012)

Die Lösungen dazu stehen alle hier im Thread. Mit ISPConfig hat dies nur am Rande zu tun, denn ISPConfig liefert nicht die Webseiten aus, dies macht apache und apache entscheidet auch darüber welche Webseite angezeigt wird. Nach welchem Muster dies geschieht ist ja hier beschrieben, bei nicht existierenden Domains wird der erste Vhost in alphabetischer Reihenfolge ausgeliefert, der für die gleiche IP angelegt ist. Und man sollte niemals * und IP Adressen bei Webs der gleichen IP mischen, denn im apache hat ist ein Match auf eine II immer stärker als ein Match auf eine Wildcard. Die index.html Seite sollte man beim hochladen eines webs entweder überschreiben oder löschen wie oben beschrieben, denn apache liefert erst index.html, dann index.htm und dann index.php aus.

Eine gerne übersehene Tatsache ist auch dass DNS Records nicht sofort funktionieren, dies liegt an den DNS caches der provider bzw. des Servers den Dein Host Computer für DNS Anfragen befragt.


----------



## edv-doc (30. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Till,  danke für deine Stellungnahme.   ISPConfig soll, wie der Name schon, sagt eine Anwendung sein, die dem Admin die Verwaltung und Einrichtung eines Webservers erleichtern soll.  Ich habe gestern Debian mit ISPConfig 3 frisch installiert. Nach Aufruf des Moduls &quot;Neue Webseite hinzufügen&quot; und Angabe aller erforderlichen Daten sollte angenommen werden können, dass ISPConfig Apache so konfiguriert, dass die intex.html des richtigen VHosts angezeigt wird.   Dem ist leider nicht so. Im Apache Log wird u.a. die Fehlermeldung:   &quot;VirtualHost nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn overlaps with VirtualHost nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive&quot;.   Da läuft wohl was schief.. oder?


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2012)

Ich installiere täglich ISPConfig auf Servern unserer Kunden und die Webseiten funktionieren alle sofort, simples copy und paste des perfect server guide, die einzige Anpassung ist der Hostname und die IP des Servers.

Wenn dies bei Dir nicht funktioniert hat dann kann dies mehrere Gründe haben:

1) Es wurde nicht von einem leeren Basissystem aus installiert oder es waren bereits Webseiten auf dem Server gehostet. Wenn Du z.B. ein Plesk oder ispcp oder ähnliches auf dem Server installiert hattest und das system nicht neu formatiert wurde, kann ispconfig nicht funktionieren.
2) Es wurden nicht alle Schritte wie im Tutorial beschrieben ausgeführt.
3) Es wird mit einer Domain auf den Server zugegriffen ,die nicht im DNS existiert oder mit falschen Angaben im DNS angelegt wurde.
4) Es wird versucht mit einer Domain auf die Wevseite zuzugreifen die nicht für die Webseite angelegt ist, z.B. Tippfehler oder Du greifst mit www.domain.tld zu und hast nicht austo subdomain www aktiviert oder Du hast die Webseite als www.domain.tld angelegt anstatt als domain.tld etc.

Laut Deiner Fehlermeldung im apache Log muss es ja bereits eine Webseite neben den von ISPConfig angelegten geben. Solltest Du also irgendwelche vhosts vorher angelegt haben oder manell irgendwelche Änderungen an einem apache config File gemacht haben oder ein anderes Controlpanel neben ispconfig installiert sein, dann mache die Änderungen der anderen Software rückgängig. Im Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/sites-enabled findest Du die Datei des vhosts die Du angelegt hast, sie heßt entweder 100-domain.tld oder 900-domain.tld je nachdem ob es ein wildcard vhost ist oder nicht,poste bitte den Inhalt dieser Datei.


----------



## edv-doc (31. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Till, danke für dein Interesse! zu 1. Die Festaplatte wurde vor der neuen Debian-Installation sogar neu partintioniert, kein Reste möglich. zu 3. Name-based Virtual Hosts sollen vom Server anhand des HTTP-Headerfeldes Host aufgelöst werden. zu 4. Umittelbar nach der Installation habe ich eine Website angelegt, die auch (scheinbar) erreichbar ist. (index.html von ISPConfig wird angezeigt)  Danach eine 2.te Site angelegt. (AUCH DNS Einträge getätigt) Bei Aufruf der Domäne wird wird auch 'WELCOME' angezeigt. Leider wird aber die index.html des ersten VHosts oder die index.html von ISPConfig angezeigt, nicht die des VHOSTS. Auto subdomain  www war bisher immer und auch in dieser Installation bereits von ISPConfig aktiviert. Das gleiche Problem habe ich übrigens auch auf einem Debian Lenny Server. Dann lösche ich den Client u.s.w., richte wieder neu ein und manchmal funktioniert es dann, manchmal erst nach 5 Versuchen. Da auf dem Lenny Server bereits ca. 40 VHosts liegen, wäre es zudem seltsam, dass ich 40 richtig eingerichtet habe und den 41. VHost nicht.  zu 2. Hier bin unsicher, ob das Problem durch eine 'scriptgesteuerte' Installation verursacht wurde. Ich richte jetzt aber manuell getreu den Anweisungen im Tutorial ein (vorher neu formatieren, klar) und werde dir berichten, ob dadurch die Probleme beseitigt werden konnten. Bin selber gespannt.


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2012)

Es dauert ca. 60 Sekunden bis die Konfiguration geschrieben wird, kannst Du ja im Monitor selbst sehen, also immer erst abwarten bis die Konfiguration geschrieben wurde.

Ein client hat übrigens keine Entsprechnung in der server Konfiguration sondern dient nur dem speichern der Limits innerhalb von ispconfig.Ob Du ihn anlegst oder löschst hat nichts mit der apache Konfiguration zu tun.



> Hier bin unsicher, ob das Problem durch eine 'scriptgesteuerte' Installation verursacht wurde. Ich richte jetzt aber manuell getreu den Anweisungen im Tutorial ein (vorher neu formatieren, klar) und werde dir berichten, ob dadurch die Probleme beseitigt werden konnten.


Es gibt kein offizielles Script das die Anleitung ersetzt. Hättest Du gleich geschrieben dass Du nicht der Installationsanleitung gefolgt bist, hätte ich meine Zeit hier gespart denn die richtige Installation ist die Grundvorauusetzung dafür dass die Software funktioniert.


----------

